# If the HK is so bad, what next?



## Mohegan29 (Jan 15, 2004)

Any sugestions to boost to the quality of the system without drainingthe wallet (say $400 - $500 or so upgrade)?

I've got a '04 330i convertible so the choices get narower with space for subwoofers/amps.

Any specific products anyone can recommend in that price range to make a noticeable difference?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

No.

I think the general rule of thumb is, as soon as you go to replace the speakers, you're gonna need amp(s) as well. Any quality combination of both will easily outstrip the $500 you're thinking about. Heck, it could easily pass $1,000.

Try asking Dr Phil over in the Audio Upgrades forum.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I guess you could try that Infinty subwoofer/amp combo for that price - maybe the added bass would help (I've never neard one)......I say save up another $500 or so and do a full upgrade.......


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Mohegan29 said:


> Any sugestions to boost to the quality of the system without drainingthe wallet (say $400 - $500 or so upgrade)?
> 
> I've got a '04 330i convertible so the choices get narower with space for subwoofers/amps.
> 
> Any specific products anyone can recommend in that price range to make a noticeable difference?


Check it out my post.

Simple upgrade no big loss of space.

Probably can cost about $600-$700 installed maybe less.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47179


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AJAX said:


> No.
> 
> I think the general rule of thumb is, as soon as you go to replace the speakers, you're gonna need amp(s) as well. Any quality combination of both will easily outstrip the $500 you're thinking about. Heck, it could easily pass $1,000.
> 
> Try asking Dr Phil over in the Audio Upgrades forum.


A simple bass add on has been done by many and is a low waost way to patch the system. LilE once did a stealth install of a Bazooka powered tube that worked nicely.

Bottom line to do a fair upgrade 4 channel amp ~ 300, speakers ~ 500, sub ~ 150, sub amp ~ 200, misc ~ 100 = 1250 and you do the work. You could get away for less but you get what you pay for  My speakers where ~ 600, sub ~ 300, amps ~ 900....and it did not end there, in fact I don't know when it will end :eeps:  :tsk:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> A simple bass add on has been done by many and is a low waost way to patch the system. LilE once did a stealth install of a Bazooka powered tube that worked nicely.


Are you calling me cheap????? :dunno:

Who has "a" "decent" digicam and who doesnt? :angel:

But yes, the Bazooka was cheap and dirty... Phil's set up optimizes O.C.D. and is a COMPLETE abandonment of all that's Amish! :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> Are you calling me cheap????? :dunno:


Yes..............who paid for lunch 



LilEccentricJ said:


> Who has "a" "decent" digicam and who doesnt? :angel:


"a" :yikes:  I will have *one *  soon :bigpimp:



LilEccentricJ said:


> But yes, the Bazooka was cheap and dirty... Phil's set up optimizes O.C.D. and is a COMPLETE abandonment of all that's Amish! :yikes:


:lmao:

I've only just begun, got prices etc. for 7" monitors today


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I've only just begun, got prices etc. for 7" monitors today


monitor(s)?  :tsk:

Thanx for lunch BTW :thumbup: 
I'll pay next time


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> monitor(s)?  :tsk:
> 
> Thanx for lunch BTW :thumbup:
> I'll pay next time


One for each headrest 

Hotel Hershey............YAY!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> One for each headrest
> 
> Hotel Hershey............YAY!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


What do you need monitors in the rear headrests for?  Trying to show people behind you movies? :dunno: :loco:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Yes..............who paid for lunch
> 
> "a" :yikes:  I will have *one *  soon :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Did you manage to find any 7" monitors with decent resolution? All the ones I've seen (Blaupunkt, others) seem to be 1400 x 234. What's with that? :dunno: NTSC is more like 720 x 480.

Hey, if we're talking about upgrades, let's do 'em right!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Spectre said:


> Did you manage to find any 7" monitors with decent resolution? All the ones I've seen (Blaupunkt, others) seem to be 1400 x 234. What's with that? :dunno: NTSC is more like 720 x 480.
> 
> Hey, if we're talking about upgrades, let's do 'em right!


SAVV has premade replacements with 7" units that are in them. They do IR, have volume controls and display selection w/ Resolution : 1440 x 234 (wide/4to3/full screen)....they retail for ~ $600 each though :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> What do you need monitors in the rear headrests for?  Trying to show people behind you movies? :dunno: :loco:


For my son and I *may* do some shows next year. Already considering redo of the trunk w/ fiberglass :eeps: :wow: uch:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> SAVV has premade replacements with 7" units that are in them. They do IR, have volume controls and display selection w/ Resolution : 1440 x 234 (wide/4to3/full screen)....they retail for ~ $600 each though :yikes:


Okay, so they're pricey. :eeps: But want I want is a minimum vertical resolution of 480 lines. This 234 stuff means that half of the lines are being tossed to get the image on the screen. 1440 horizontal resolution doesn't do a lot for me since the source is 720 dots. I suppose I have to wait for the next generation.


----------

